# Flesh Eating Bacteria



## redheadbassman3142 (Jun 18, 2012)

A cop told me that there is flesh eating bacteria in the marshes and the north side of st simons. Is this true?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 18, 2012)

There sayin the samething about alatoona lake who knows


----------



## redheadbassman3142 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thats what I'm sayin'. I just moved to Brunswick from Powder Springs.  Ive been swimming in toona since i was really little. and in 15    years of swimming there i have yet to contract any disease.  Its ridiculous.


----------



## mlbowfin (Jun 18, 2012)

everything in the ocean has teeth, I guess the bacteria does too..


----------



## redheadbassman3142 (Jun 18, 2012)

people are just ignorant and paranoid


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 18, 2012)

It is probably everywhere just like e-coli but for it to be dangerous the person must have some sort of an imparity in their immune system.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 18, 2012)

I agree with the paranoid people shhhsshhh


----------



## redheadbassman3142 (Jun 18, 2012)

it is just another thing people wanna scare others with.  there should be no reason a person should be scared to go enjoy the great outdoors. It aint gonna stop me.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 18, 2012)

I've been In Toona after wrecking a dirtbike and having tree and ground rash all over my back and shoulder... If it was gonna get me, it would have..


----------



## coltday (Jun 18, 2012)

There are over 600 cases of the bacteria reported in the U.S. per year, it seems these caught more media because they were close together and the first report had caught a good bit of attention to begin with.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 19, 2012)

JustUs4All said:


> It is probably everywhere just like e-coli but for it to be dangerous the person must have some sort of an imparity in their immune system.



this is what i heard on the news too.
some pretty smart scientist and doctors were saying that is everywhere and always has been.
its up to the individuals body if they are gonna have a problem with it.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 19, 2012)

It's everywhere.


----------



## fourwinds (Jun 19, 2012)

Unless you have some kind of immune system deficiency you'll be just fine.


----------



## twtabb (Sep 27, 2012)

Man gets flesh eating bacteria near Bainbridge in flint river.


----------



## DCHunter (Sep 27, 2012)

JustUs4All said:


> It is probably everywhere just like e-coli but for it to be dangerous the person must have some sort of an imparity in their immune system.



Ding ding ding...we have a winner.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 27, 2012)

They have flesh eating asphalt down there too... I saw a skate boarder loose a bunch to it one day...


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 27, 2012)

You can get flesh eating bacteria from your own home.


----------



## DCHunter (Sep 27, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> They have flesh eating asphalt down there too... I saw a skate boarder loose a bunch to it one day...



I've gotten that a time or 2 in my life.


----------



## BradMyers (Sep 27, 2012)

redheadbassman3142 said:


> A cop told me that there is flesh eating bacteria in the marshes and the north side of st simons. Is this true?



Yes, I recently interviewed Dr Amy Horneman microbiologist with the Veterans Affairs Maryland Health Care System and one of the nations leading authority on Areomonas bacteria. The bacteria that causes one form of flesh eating disease. Areomonas hydrophila is found in fresh & brackish water and is the bacteria that affected Aimee Copeland. Dr Horneman also said there is another strain of Areomonas that thrives in salt water as well.

As far as being  susceptible by having a weak immune system that is not true according to Dr Horneman, anyone can get it if they have an open wound and are exposed to the bacteria. This bacteria has been around longer than man, as someone posted all the media attention has been focused on a few cases, thousands are diagnosed every year but few get reported.

Actually the bacteria is not flesh eating but it's waste product is, flesh eating disease has even been diagnosed from a money paper cut.

The Doc said that to avoid the risk of infection from Areomonas hydrophila any cut that has been exposed to freshwater sources such as lakes, ponds, rivers and streams, as well as brackish water should wash the wound well with soap and keep it clean and away from the water sources until it has healed. She loves to fish and said that she is in no way trying discourage anyone from water activities she said a bottle of Dawn dish soap and a antibotic ointment with bandage can be your best friend.

Hope this helps, Dr Horneman will be joining me on the air again soon to discuss the saltwater strain of Areomonas, I'll give y'all the heads up when so you can tune us in if you want to know more. Also here is a link to a good article on the subject.
http://articles.baltimoresun.com/2012-05-16/health/- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH --hs-ask-the-expert-0517-20120516_1_flesh-eating-necrotizing-bacteria


----------



## Silver Bullet (Sep 27, 2012)

I gashed my legs up on some shell a few weeks ago while I was wading in the marsh.  I'm a diabetic which means my immune system is not as great as it can be.  Despite some awesome scratches on my shins, I'm alive.


----------



## coast rat (Oct 2, 2012)

*Flesh eating bacteria*

I don't know about the flesh eating desease,but i do know about myco bacterium marinum. This is a deep tissue bacteria that enters the body thru an open wound or scratch. I had removed a thorn in early November and by the end my hand was swollen to the point i could not move my fingers. I had fished several times before this issue in the Jekyll and Cumberland area. After several doctors, two debreedments, four months of a wound vac, three surgeries to close now back to fishing. This is obtained thru and open area on the body from fresh and salt water and acquariums. Very slow growing and hard to identify,takes extremely high doses of antibiotics for months to resolve. Mayo in Jax finnally resolved the problem. They indicate they have treated about ten cases over the last several years. A TV special report indicated on average about 150 cases nationwide. Very rare in our area but does occur.  i have made contact with a charter captain in Savannah that had the same bacteria and experience. Just be aware of this, cautious with any entended swelling or ulceration. Google myco bacterium marinum for a more exact description.


----------



## Bryannecker (Oct 4, 2012)

*Take precautions and stay healthy, My Friends!*



coast rat said:


> I don't know about the flesh eating desease,but i do know about myco bacterium marinum. This is a deep tissue bacteria that enters the body thru an open wound or scratch. I had removed a thorn in early November and by the end my hand was swollen to the point i could not move my fingers. I had fished several times before this issue in the Jekyll and Cumberland area. After several doctors, two debreedments, four months of a wound vac, three surgeries to close now back to fishing. This is obtained thru and open area on the body from fresh and salt water and acquariums. Very slow growing and hard to identify,takes extremely high doses of antibiotics for months to resolve. Mayo in Jax finnally resolved the problem. They indicate they have treated about ten cases over the last several years. A TV special report indicated on average about 150 cases nationwide. Very rare in our area but does occur.  i have made contact with a charter captain in Savannah that had the same bacteria and experience. Just be aware of this, cautious with any entended swelling or ulceration. Google myco bacterium marinum for a more exact description.



_I recall that a young man who worked at a local marina in Savannah/Wilmington Island contracted a simular malady with wrist and forearm and went through a lengthy medical treatment to get it under control.  I believe that he lost part of the use of the appendage as a result thereof, in that he contracted it from fish handling.  There was a series of stories in the Sunday edition of the Savannal Morning News with medical commentary on the dangers of the microbe and what could be done to avoid the onset of it.  Any open sores that are exposed should be cleaned and sanitized ASAP after any exposure to the marine enviroment as I recall.  Since then, I have cleaned my hands with good ole Clorox,  when I finish cleaning fish.

Moreover, there are may pitfalls out there to cause problems. Good personal sanitation will go a long way to forstall any of the nasty things out there that can afflict
us as outdoorsmen and sportsmen.  Be careful and cautious my friends.
Capt. Jimmy  _


----------

